# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Белые бои по моим правилам - новогодний игровой блок ( от Львовны)

## Львовна

Приближается пора новогодников! 

Это наш БЕЛЫЙ БОЙ! 

ТЫ готов  стать  ТРЕНЕРОМ в БЕЛЫХ  боях со СТРАННЫМИ ПРАВИЛАМИ?
Знай, что в этой битве сойдутся главарь колумбийской мафии  и хрупкая девушка, влюбленная в снежную профессию.  Седая учительница начальных классов  схлестнется с блондинкой из шоу "Танцы на ТНТ". Будут и другие "НЕАДЕКВАТНЫЕ" ПЕРСОНАЖИ   В БЕЛОМ!!!!!!!!!  Все  это произойдет  НЕ на РИНГЕ и НЕ  на ТАТАМИ!!! 
Заинтриговало? Любите пошалить? Тогда - белый блок – именно для  ВАС!


[img]http://*********ru/8014747.png[/img]


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА: 20 минут

В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл.
реквизит минимальный


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

яндекс кошелек 410012027914780
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411



почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татка Натка

Девочки мои талантливые!!! И откуда вы такие безумные идеи берете? Ведь реально работает - знаете, что народу нужно, чтобы оторваться от земли)))) Самое интересное - если компания сто раз повторная - самое оно, чтобы все ахнули! ТАКОГО точно от вас не ожидают!!! А если компания незнакомая - она вас больше не отпустит))))) СПАСИБООООО мои родные - за еще одну неповторимую, сумасшедшую фишку :Vishenka 33:  :Thank You:

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

*Татка Натка*, 
Натусик, спасибо огромное за такой отзыв... :Blush2:  Я сама в этот блок влюбилась с первого взгляда. Чуть-чуть "подшаманим" и на свадьбу можно. :Victory:  Скорей бы НГ корпораты, вот мои "повторяшки" оторвутся... :Yahoo:  и удивятся :Blink:  третий раз с ними... а мы их опять порвем. :Girl Blum2:

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Я тоже жду-жду новогодников, чтобы скорее это сделать  :Yes4:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я тоже жду-жду новогодников, чтобы скорее это сделать


 :Grin:  не жди... ДАВАЙ свадебно-юбилейный в студию!!!! :Girl Blum2:  Это же потрясающая штучка для любого мероприятия

----------


## Львовна

> не жди... ДАВАЙ свадебно-юбилейный в студию!!!!


конэшно ДАМ (только чуть позже) !!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка,милая...  я наверно самая первая,кто УЖЕ испытал белый блок! Это просто бомба - правда!!!!!! Ты гений!!!!!!
Фото не с нового года, НО - было крутооо!!!!! Всем рекомендую - эмоции будут обеспечены!!!

Прошу прощение за не качественное фото - просто некогда было снимать, а иначе когда ржать (простите :Blush2: )
[IMG]http://*********su/6377639.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/6415526.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/6409382.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/6386855.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ой, ура-ура!!!!!  :Yahoo:  Ленусь, спасибо за фотки, они классные!  :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Лена - ТАК НЕЛЬЗЯ!!!! 
нельзя так травмировать психику людей... они же с ума начинают сходить от твоих белых боёв. :Taunt:  
Как только начинаю проводить... реально чувствую, что я их теряю... дурачатся как дети!!!! 

Спасибо родная за твои творения...за твой бомбовский изюм!!!!!

*Ну и с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ЛЬВОВНАААА!!!!!!!!* 

Твори дальше ,радуй нас своим позитивом.. Ты крутая!!!! Люблю!!!!!! твоя Уралочка!!!

[img]http://*********su/6425260m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6478511m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6479535m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6466223m.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ленуська, спасибо!!! Люблю тебя!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ураган

Лена Ваши Бои - ПРОСТО УЛЁТ!!!!!Ознакомилась и жду с нетерпением новогодников.Музыка подобрана превосходно,все действия продуманы,оригинальны.Такого точно ни кто не видел.ОДНОЗНАЧНО БЕРУ В РАБОТУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!Всё супер.

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Лена Ваши Бои - ПРОСТО УЛЁТ!!!!!


 :Oj:  Спасибо, Ульяночка, за высокую оценку! Удачи в работе! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## norushka

Девочки, провела вчера "Белые бои"... так классно!!!! Народ начинает "ржать" еще на представлении участников, а как они вживаются в роль!!!! и балдеют сами от себя.... В общем просто суперская игровуха!!!! Спасибо вам!!!! А главное, интрига до конца, кто же станет победителем.... "моя игра, мои правила"...

----------

Львовна (26.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки, провела вчера "Белые бои"... так классно!!!! Народ начинает "ржать" еще на представлении участников, а как они вживаются в роль!!!! и балдеют сами от себя.... В общем просто суперская игровуха!!!! Спасибо вам!!!! А главное, интрига до конца, кто же станет победителем.... "моя игра, мои правила"...


АААа!!!! Оля, класс!!! У меня без белых боёв ни один корпоратив не обходится. Народ ухохатывается))) Точно сказано- балдеют сами от себя. Жму руку!!! Спасибище огромное за отзыв! :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, провела вчера "Белые бои"... так классно!!!! Народ начинает "ржать" еще на представлении участников, а как они вживаются в роль!!!! и балдеют сами от себя.... В общем просто суперская игровуха!!!! Спасибо вам!!!! А главное, интрига до конца, кто же станет победителем.... "моя игра, мои правила"...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ураган

Блок просто восхитителен был в работе все новогодники 2016-2017.Всё на столько просто,интригующе.Перевоплощались все с радостью в глазах.Ну а белое танго,просто крутяк!!!!Жаль,что этот блок увидел весь город.Очень не хочется с ним расставаться.

----------

Львовна (05.01.2017)

----------

